# dug my cattails out and now need help



## ohbuckhunter (May 31, 2010)

I dug out 90 % of the cattails around my pond. Im on a budget so i dont have alot of money to put in this to make it fishable for me and my family. I have a bad case of duckweed and now that the cattails are gone i wanna clean them up as well and get this thing stocked with fish. what can i do to get rid of them without breaking the bank.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (May 31, 2010)

here is some pics


----------



## ohbuckhunter (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a similar situation but not as bad as the one you have based upon your pics.

Sonar eliminated all of my duckweed, watermeal and turned all of the remaining cattails white and made them easy to remove.

Here are some old threads that may help you.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=121262

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=115038

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=98942


----------

